# Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

The spanish are finally hitting well. Plenty of bait also. I ended up getting 12. I didn't keep any so no pics except this one with half a tail. It still gave me a good fight.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!!! Thanks for the report


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

where do you guys usually through for bait around bobsikes i assume you were using lys


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel Wins said:


> where do you guys usually through for bait around bobsikes i assume you were using lys


Yes they are ly's.I fish the GB side so I usually get my bait along the seawall or along the sides of the octagon pier.


----------

